# Pink eyed white breed identification - help?



## AmberNBuns (Dec 7, 2011)

I just fell in love with a rabbit at the pet store. He was abandoned in the wild and rescued by one of the store owners. She kept him for a few months but she brought him into the store to adopt out because he deserves more time than she can give him.

He is about 7.5 pounds and has the most AMAZING temprament. She estimates that he is about 6 months old judging by when he "dropped".

I bought him to be a companion animal, and I have an appointment to get him neutered tomorrow. I began searching Google to identify his breed and am now wondering if I have an American White rabbit.

I am hoping for more of an expert opinion though. If I have an American White buck, I may need to reconsider neutering him. Your thoughts?

Here is a link to some photos of Alfonzo on Flickr. I know it is hard to tell by photos, so if it would help to take pictures of him in a specific posture, let me know and I will do my best.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## AmberNBuns (Dec 7, 2011)

I can see that the New Zealand White is very similar to the American White.

How might one differentiate between similar breeds? Are there any identification resources with side-by-side comparisons of definitive specimens, perhaps?

I would love to know what he is. Since the Americans are listed as critical, I feel a sense of responsibility to find out before I decide to give him the snip tomorrow.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 7, 2011)

I have seen both the new zealand and the american in person. The farm that Fraggles came from carries both breeds. I would say you have a very pretty new zealand. From what I have seen the american has more of a compact body. Its actually supposed to be "mandolin shaped". Maybe someone will come along and disagree with me. A question for you though. What kind of bedding is that? As both pine and ceder shaving cause illness. Aspen is safe though and so are woodstove pellets and recycled newspaper called "yesterdays news". Hope that helps


----------



## AmberNBuns (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for your reply and the compliment!

I don't know if I could call him compact. LoL He is a big boy. Not really sure how to determine "Mandolin shaped" other than having a straight back above the shoulders before the upward curve toward the rear. Sometimes I can see that, sometimes not - it depends on how he is sitting of course. Maybe I can get a better side pose from him.

I am using Aspen bedding. Thank you for checking on that. There are so many people who aren't aware of these things.

I am thinking either way, I should keep my appointment tomorrow. It would be a shame to remove a good buck if he is rare, but without a pedigree I suppose a breeder wouldn't find him suitable anyways.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Dec 7, 2011)

can't help with the breed, but he is very handsome. love his broad, muscular body and big paws. congrats.


----------



## eclairemom (Dec 7, 2011)

What a handsome guy


----------



## OneTwoThree (Dec 7, 2011)

I agree he looks like a NZ, his body isn't quite right for the american.  Beautiful boy!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks just like our boy Hoss, also a New Zealand.


----------



## AmberNBuns (Dec 8, 2011)

I appreciate you all taking the time to look. Now I have something to tell the vet 

...And muscular, he IS. Granted, I am used to my Netherland Dwarf, but I was just awestruck when I held this big guy 

Thanks again.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 8, 2011)

We he sure is lovely. I love those big ears


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 8, 2011)

Amber what a Beautiful rabbit:big kiss::heartbeat::inlove::hearts:hearts. Look at those ears.

I want him.:biggrin:

I just read your other blog. Did you ever find the pumpkin seeds? Where did you buy them? I wonder if I can get them at bulk barn. I like that someone wrote it's good for bladder sludge, my Daisy was just had a YTI, so any thing yhat would help I'm willing to try.

Good luck with the neuter. Does he have a name yet?

Susan


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 9, 2011)

I would also guess New Zealand White. When his head is hunched down in one of the pictures he screams new zealand. The wide buck head and his big muzzle. Very cute name. New Zealands are a commercial typed, medium body length, and very muscualr rabbit. Americans are supposed to be semi-arched or mandolin shaped, long bodied with a definite rise to the rear.

A little help with determining that would be to set his front feet right under his eyes and pose his back feet to be aligned with the front of his hips. If he has a rising rear end he is longer typed and if he has a smoother more direct rise then he is medium length. 

Very cute boy NZs are such sweethearts


----------



## AmberNBuns (Dec 9, 2011)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> Did you ever find the pumpkin seeds?...
> 
> ...Does he have a name yet?


Thanks Susan! I did get the pumpkin seeds. I found some in the bulk whole foods section at Fred Meyer. I don't know if it helped Theodore or not for the bladder sludge, but he seems to be less fat since I stopped giving him peanuts. He still pees a bit wherever he is. I am wondering if some of it may be habit. He seems otherwise quite well. In fact, he has become very social lately.

The new bunny is named Alfonzo, but I call him "The Fonz" or Fonzie because, heeeyyyy, he is just that cool. 

@woahlookitsme: I will have to check that out more closely a little later. I am trying to resist harassing him too much for a few days while he gets used to his new home and recovers from the neuter (which, went quite well, BTW). I do think that the common opinion is probably most likely, now that I have spent more time watching him and looking at pics online.


----------

